# New Hobie Kona



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I've said for awhile I'd get my yak and now I did. Pictures in the gallery
two person for me to go with my mother father or teacher/fishing buddy(home schooled) when I feel comfortable going out on my own seat switches to the middle. paddle clips and hatches can't wait to take it out   more pics to come


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats, F-kid...

You are gonna LOVE 'yak fishin'!

Keep us posted!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

welcome to the dark side kid!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice.. how much does one of those puppies run ya?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes how much?

Please keep us uptaed on how you do / where you go.

I have this dark side tempatation building in me ... especially every time I take ... errrr .... try to take the boat out and something else breaks


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

nice lookin ride ya got there...good luck and be safe


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*thanks for all the compliments*

the price was 950$ as you see it. two very what look to be very comfortable seats(lots of support for my back, without them moving) two nice breakdown paddles(can be feathered) two water bottles. water bottle holders, a dry bag,(not in the pics) two hatches. paddle holders and the wonderful yak. 11.5 ft. 61lbs. I hope to get out soon. being that it will be used in diffrent set ups I'll probably go with flush mount scotty bases and then add on rod holders wherever I need at that moment. neat thing about the scotty, they sell a ram ball mount that fits in.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Fk*

Nice!!
Very Nice!!

Get out and use it. Send pics and lots of updates!!! Nice to see that you are totally hooked on fishing..... Keep it up...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's a nice yak, kid. Be sure and take some pics of your first few trips.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ditto what flea said


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*How to take pics*

How can I take pictures in the 'yak? I have a tendency to get wet while paddling. Can the camera be in a plastic bag without it affecting the image to much. I think I've seen waterproof cases that you can take pictures through.


> I have a tendency to get wet while paddling


It's me thats the issue because any kayak im in does this even with the drip rings
Thanks for the kind remarks 
fisherkid aka Kayakkid


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

From what I can see, you have to be REAL careful with a camera in the 'Yak....You'll need a dry bag of some kind. Take your pics carefully, and put the camera back in bag up as soon as you are done snapping the pic.

I almost ruined a $400 camera that belongs to the wife..... I though I WAS being careful.

Either gonna get a waterproof digital, or just use disposables and get the pics put on a disc...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if i could afford it, i'd have a waterproof housing for my camera...but i cant.

i've always just kept mine in a dry box. i put the lanyard around my wrist whenever i go to use it...but pretty much just be extra careful and dry your hands the best you can before you snap pics of your catch. 

when i get home, i take a paper towel and dampen it with freshwater and lightly wipe down the outside to get any salt off. nikon said to do it in the manual so i guess it helps .


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

just buy this bag... i believe you can take pictures while the camera is in the bag.

its 30 dollars on amazon. free shipping since you meet the price requirement.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...402-8125458?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=1036592


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*seasalt*

that's what i'd been thinking of but I wasn't sure how well I could take a picture through the plastic.
I think I'll start with a water proof disposable.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> if i could afford it, i'd have a waterproof housing for my camera...but i cant.


I really think you can afford it. 
I wanted a cheap "water proof" camera for the yak & wade fishing because I was scared of messing up the wifes nice camera & I found something that fit the bill.
I bought one of these "water proof" digital cameras on e-bay for $39. It's not anything fancy (only 2 mega pixel & no zoom), but it takes decent pictures. It's just a really thin camera in a plastic case that's rated to 9 feet depth. So far I've taken it wade fishing a bunch, & it's been dunked several times without any problem. I just looked on ebay & didn't see any more of them, but they did have a "jazz" 1.3 MP for <$50. 
Here's a pic that I took w/ my waterproof....


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*thinking of this*









1.3 mp digital(which I like) not the best but good price and I don't have to get film developed. heres the link to the site http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...f=sr_1_46/103-3502836-2759823?ie=UTF8&s=photo


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

The one I got is actually the "cheez" 2.0 MP a little bigger also (about the size of a deck of cards w/ the case). But yep, same concept, it's a water proof digital that won't make you cry if you lose it overboard...


----------

